# baling and split percentage



## leisurlee (Sep 25, 2015)

I live in SW Oklahoma, currently I do not own any baling equipment (working on it), what's everyone's opinion on the split on 17-20 acres of native grass? 50-50 or something else?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been custom baling since '87 & I wouldn't bale on shares for less than 75% for my part.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

In SE Okla if it is native pasture that has not been fertilized or sprayed the split would be no less than 60/40 and if I was doing it it would be 70/30. Now if it has been fertilized and sprayed then your getting closer to a 50/50 split.

Another factor would be location and meadow condition.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

So what is the reasonable split if the land owner - owns the land and that's it. You seed/fertilize/maintain the fields in every respect, the land owner doesn't lift a finger to help with anything - just picks up his share of the bales when finished. What is your split under those circumstances?


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Here in North Idaho, if all the land owner does is collect a check (farmer sells the hay) and pay the property taxes, then it's usually 70% to the farmer and 30% to land owner. That doesn't seem like much to the land owner, but when you factor in the agricultural property tax exemptions and the fact that their fields are being kept clean and maintained, it starts to look like a better deal for them.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Around South West Virginia if it were me I'd take two thirds so for ever 100 rolled I'd get 66


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> So what is the reasonable split if the land owner - owns the land and that's it. You seed/fertilize/maintain the fields in every respect, the land owner doesn't lift a finger to help with anything - just picks up his share of the bales when finished. What is your split under those circumstances?


IDK, maybe just a flat rent check. Landlord has no incentive with a split, renter has less incentive to increase/maintain with a fixed percentage to landlord, otherwise.

Larry


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> So what is the reasonable split if the land owner - owns the land and that's it. You seed/fertilize/maintain the fields in every respect, the land owner doesn't lift a finger to help with anything - just picks up his share of the bales when finished. What is your split under those circumstances?


I am assuming that you are addressing me. In the case you laid out above he would not have to pick up any bales. His pay or percentage would be the benefit of me taking care of his land.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> Around South West Virginia if it were me I'd take two thirds so for ever 100 rolled I'd get 66


Whatever you do, just don't ever do a 1000.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in North Idaho, if all the land owner does is collect a check (farmer sells the hay) and pay the property taxes, then it's usually 70% to the farmer and 30% to land owner. That doesn't seem like much to the land owner, but when you factor in the agricultural property tax exemptions and the fact that their fields are being kept clean and maintained, it starts to look like a better deal for them.
[/quote]
Huh? So in Idaho you are basically renting based on yield...so if little fertilizer is used, he (landowner) gets less? That's strange.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Whatever you do, just don't ever do a 1000.....


You afraid of the boogey man dawg? :mellow:

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't help it I take all the market will stand.
My tracto,mower,rake,baler,fertlizer,grass seed and my labor and desile.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Here in North Idaho, if all the land owner does is collect a check (farmer sells the hay) and pay the property taxes, then it's usually 70% to the farmer and 30% to land owner. That doesn't seem like much to the land owner, but when you factor in the agricultural property tax exemptions and the fact that their fields are being kept clean and maintained, it starts to look like a better deal for them.


Huh? So in Idaho you are basically renting based on yield...so if little fertilizer is used, he (landowner) gets less? That's strange.....

[/QUOTE]

Exactly. But the farmer gets less too (I guess some are okay with that). At the same time, it helps keep the farmer from getting the short end of the stick because everyone around here dry farms (no irrigation) and some fields produce well, and others not so well. If you were to pay the same amount to lease land that's only capable of produce half of what another field is capable of, you (land owner) would have a hard time finding someone to farm it for you.


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

I second a flat rent amount. Most land owners don't realize what the farmer has invested to make the hay and by the time you make the share sound fair to them you are losing money. I have also heard of guys paying the land owner a certain amount for each bale taken. 5-7 dollars in my area for 1000 -1300 lb bale.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

In my area, the land owner who would like to keep their land clear, has two choices. Have someone cut, rake and bale their land or pay someone to bush hog it. In some cases, bush hogging can become an expensive option. If they do not lime, fertilize and spray for weeds, the quality and quantity of hay is minimal. If that is the case, a two thirds split is fair. If they spend the money to amend their land, a 50 50 split is fair. They have to understand that it costs me the same to cut,rake and bale 80 acres of thin grass as it takes to cut, rake and bale 80 acres of thick excellent quality grass, with the exception of net wrap used. The guy doing the hay is taking all the risks. The land owner always says there is nothing in the fields, it's all clear. I have learned there is always some, "Oh Shit Moment", just waiting to destroy my equipment.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Every farming thought above has merit. It all boils down to each and every situation....and the best way to describe the best answer to the question of what to charge is the simple reply of "It just depends".

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> Every farming thought above has merit. It all boils down to each and every situation....and the best way to describe the best answer to the question of what to charge is the simple reply of "It just depends".
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly right. Every contact I have with a landowner is specific to that land and situation. There is no one size fits all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The price of the hay should be a factor in determining shares.And how much yield per acre.

If you are baling 1 ton per acre/cutting hay worth $40 a ton it's hardly worth doing even with free rent.If you are getting 2+ ton acre and its worth $100+ a ton the landlord should be getting a share of it or a rent check


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

We spray and fertilize . Local farmer mows , rakes and bales. I ted and pick up bales and line up bales for him and myself. I drilled fields myself with orchard seed , for several years to get a very thick stand. 50/50 share . I actually get 2 to 3 bales more than him each cut . I get more like 52 % . The second cutting percentage this year might change since I plan on raking also from now on . He really likes the hay quality better now, since I have been tedding. The answer does depend on owner work load and influx of money spent on hay crop. Here we have a very good understanding .

Good luck

Regards

John


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

This one is a headache I looked at putting a share farmer on who does what and who pays what.to do Lucerne hay for 5 years.if I supplied seed chemical,fert and irrigation water the share farmer supplies machinery work,mow rake cut and put in shed,this on a 50/50 split.so how's that sound


----------

